# Just purchased and having second thoughts!



## Carolina Owner (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello -
Yesterday I bought a 5k point every-other-year (gold) plan to get into the system.  We live 4 hours from Hilton Head so we bought in at Ocean Oak.   We have four young kids ages 4-to-9, so we figure we will come here once a year, hopefully snagging some open season rates on our off years.  The cost (after back-to-back VIP package years) was $19,000.  

I’m sure it’s not uncommon to have second thoughts — I went against Dave Ramsey’s advice of running away from the timeshare meeting.   It sounded good so I pulled the trigger.  Now I’m a tad queasy.

Did any of you feel similarly?   Did I just make a big mistake by spending my next 10 years of vacation upfront?   Please put my mind at ease... or tell me to get out now.  

thanks !


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 3, 2020)

We recommend rescinding from buying from the developer. Hold back and study the options. If, after careful consideration, TS seems 'right', buy resale. Hilton treats resale buyers right, and you can buy a much larger bundle of points for the same or less money. Rescind first, then hang here- we're a friendly bunch, and do some studying at U-TUG. Welcome!

Jim


----------



## CPNY (Jul 3, 2020)

Resci


Carolina Owner said:


> Hello -
> Yesterday I bought a 5k point every-other-year (gold) plan to get into the system.  We live 4 hours from Hilton Head so we bought in at Ocean Oak.   We have four young kids ages 4-to-9, so we figure we will come here once a year, hopefully snagging some open season rates on our off years.  The cost (after back-to-back VIP package years) was $19,000.
> 
> I’m sure it’s not uncommon to have second thoughts — I went against Dave Ramsey’s advice of running away from the timeshare meeting.   It sounded good so I pulled the trigger.  Now I’m a tad queasy.
> ...


rescinding is the only way to put your mind at ease. Follow the rescission instructions to the T and send it in USPS certified with return receipt. There are samples of letters to write and it’s important that everyone who signed the contract signs the rescission letter. It must be postmarked by a certain day. The contract may not say to rescind or cancel, it may be generic like to make any changes to the contract write to Xx Within certain amount of days. @Grammarhero 19K


----------



## dayooper (Jul 3, 2020)

Rescind. Follow the instructions @CPNY gave. Study the HGVC system and the benefits of resale (much greater deal than buying from the developer). If, after your research, you determine that you still want that deal (you wont), that deal will still be there.

HGVC treats its owners, even resale ones very well. The system is very flexible and, with the new resorts coming on line, there are a plethora of sweaters . . . Er . . . resorts to choose from.


----------



## Carolina Owner (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for these replies — we signed our contract on 7/2 and we have five days.  We will take your advice and rescind by Monday.   They “froze” our price from the previous year’s meeting, which only added to our enticement.

I’ve heard a lot about purchasing hgvc through  “resale.”  Could someone walk me through that process?  Are you purchasing just the week or the entire club membership?   To be honest, we want to be able to come to Ocean Oak in Hilton Head annually during the summer.  That was truly the main reason we purchased.  Whatever gets us there.!

Again - thank you for all the advice.  Much-needed clarity !

matt


----------



## RX8 (Jul 4, 2020)

Don’t feel guilty about rescinding as the salesperson is not your friend.  I know HGVC gives a credit of your VIP cost against your timeshare purchase but you are still paying way too much.

A resale 8400 point deed should have the same maintenance fees as the 5000 point contract you purchased retail. I think it doable that with patience you could buy an *every year* 8400 point deed and still pocket about $9000 in savings.  Those extra points will let you get larger rooms that gives your family more space.

Congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2020)

congrats on finding TUG in time to save 19k!


----------



## dayooper (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> Thanks for these replies — we signed our contract on 7/2 and we have five days.  We will take your advice and rescind by Monday.   They “froze” our price from the previous year’s meeting, which only added to our enticement.
> 
> I’ve heard a lot about purchasing hgvc through  “resale.”  Could someone walk me through that process?  Are you purchasing just the week or the entire club membership?   To be honest, we want to be able to come to Ocean Oak in Hilton Head annually during the summer.  That was truly the main reason we purchased.  Whatever gets us there.!
> 
> ...



When you purchase resale, you have the same booking windows, reservation rights and, with the exception of elite status, perks of an owner that bought from the developer. I bought resale at The Flamingo, am a member of “the club” and I am able book just like any other member. 

Almost all of the resorts in the system are “mandatory” resorts that must be enrolled in club. Ocean Oak is one of those resorts. There is one benefit of owning there: you get the home week booking window. It gives you the right to book your week at 12 months instead of the 9 month club booking window. You have to book your designated unit (regular, plus) for a full week during the season you bought in. Since you want a summer week you may consider buying there to get the home booking window. Those that book at Ocean Oak might know better if the home booking window is needed. If it is, buying resale will allow you to go there. If you can book during the club booking window, a low MF resort is the best way to go.


----------



## giowop (Jul 4, 2020)

1. Pay $15 if you haven’t for an annual subscription to TUG. Look at how much money it’s already saved you! And ask questions!!

2. I almost jumped at the incentives of a VIP package also. But once those bonus points are gone, you’re stuck with whatever they rope you into. 

3. Shop around! Especially on TUG, Redweek.com and even ebay (search for sellers with perfect or near perfect reviews and previous listings of HGVC properties). Just looking at the values available will make you SO GLAD you went with rescission and not buying from the developer.

4. As the noted philosopher John McClane once said, “Welcome to the party, pal!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ski_sierra (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> Thanks for these replies — we signed our contract on 7/2 and we have five days.  We will take your advice and rescind by Monday.   They “froze” our price from the previous year’s meeting, which only added to our enticement.
> 
> I’ve heard a lot about purchasing hgvc through  “resale.”  Could someone walk me through that process?  Are you purchasing just the week or the entire club membership?   To be honest, we want to be able to come to Ocean Oak in Hilton Head annually during the summer.  That was truly the main reason we purchased.  Whatever gets us there.!
> 
> ...



You should definitely rescind. Gold season units can be bought for a fraction of what you are paying. EOY units sell for very low prices as the closing costs are too high plus the club fee on the off years.

You lose nothing by rescinding. If you want to buy it again from the Hilton, that offer will be there. But the option to rescind expires in a few days. Exploding offers are a common tactic used to push bad deals on consumers.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 4, 2020)

I would agree with the advice which you have already been given.



Carolina Owner said:


> To be honest, we want to be able to come to Ocean Oak in Hilton Head annually during the summer.


It will be impossible for you to go to Ocean Oak every summer since you only purchased EOY Gold season (non-summer).   The regular 2Bd units at Ocean Oak require 7000 points during the summer season.   Now, I will be honest with you, Ocean Oak is difficult to book really during any time of the year so it must be booked exactly when the club season booking window opens (276 days before check-out).    Booking a TS requires planning.




Carolina Owner said:


> so we figure we will come here once a year, hopefully snagging some open season rates on our off years.



Open Season rates have increased drastically starting about 6 years ago.   If you haven't seen the rates for Ocean Oak, then you can send me a PM.


----------



## dms1709 (Jul 4, 2020)

Recind,  until you know exactly what your points will get you in the season you want.   Purchasing resale is a bit unnerving the first time, but if you join Tug there are many people that will help guide you through the process.


----------



## Nocdavis (Jul 4, 2020)

I agree with all the previous advice. Rescind immediately. 

We live outside of Charlotte, NC so the 3 resorts in Myrtle Beach and 1 in HHI are about the same distance for us and the primary locations we visit. We have two Mini-me’s so we generally stay in 2 BDRM places. 

That being said we bought 16,800 points in HI for ~$7200 through Diane Nadeu. We then use those points for roughly 3 weeks at MB & HHI or wherever else we want to go. 

Ocean Oak requires a bit more planning and booking at the 276 day mark, but it’s doable. I just booked our 2021 spring break trip there a few days ago. 

As an aside we went to multiple presentations for Marriott, Disney, and Hilton. We knew we would say “no” but wanted to get intel on which program worked for us the best. If I was smart I would have joined Tugg sooner and saved the 8-12 hours of sales preso time . 

Trust the “tuggers” they will steer you right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ba2471 (Jul 4, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> We recommend rescinding from buying from the developer. Hold back and study the options. If, after careful consideration, TS seems 'right', buy resale. Hilton treats resale buyers right, and you can buy a much larger bundle of points for the same or less money. Rescind first, then hang here- we're a friendly bunch, and do some studying at U-TUG. Welcome!
> 
> Jim


Interesting read and to the initiating author thank you for being vulnerable and reaching out.   

Jim, you make the comment about Hilton "treating resale buyers right".  Are there other companies you can recommend that treat resale buyers right?  I've had good luck with my current timeshare (Wyndham) but they squeeze me every chance they get.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2020)

ba2471 said:


> Interesting read and to the initiating author thank you for being vulnerable and reaching out.
> 
> Jim, you make the comment about Hilton "treating resale buyers right".  Are there other companies you can recommend that treat resale buyers right?  I've had good luck with my current timeshare (Wyndham) but they squeeze me every chance they get.


By 'right', I mean that resale buyers are the same in the eyes of the resort operator as owners that buy from them. (imo) Wyndham squeezes every owner equally- except the exclusion from VIP status for resale buyers. I also feel that VRI (www.vriresorts.com) and Vacation Internationale don't discriminate against resale buyers. There may be others I'm not aware of.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 4, 2020)

Be careful when rescinding.  Be sure to use Certified US Mail; be sure to send you notice to the address provided in your paperwork; make sure that everyone who signed the contract signs the Rescind request; and definitely get your notice postmarked prior to expiration of the Rescind deadline.  If you do all this, you will be fine.  Do not call or otherwise talk to anyone from HGVC...

George


----------



## ba2471 (Jul 4, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> By 'right', I mean that resale buyers are the same in the eyes of the resort operator as owners that buy from them. (imo) Wyndham squeezes every owner equally- except the exclusion from VIP status for resale buyers. I also feel that VRI (www.vriresorts.com) and Vacation Internationale don't discriminate against resale buyers. There may be others I'm not aware of.


agree we're all squeezed equally.  Thanks for the vri and hilton review, i will look into them.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 4, 2020)

Welcome to TUG. Glad you will be rescinding in time. HGVC (and other systems) are terrific but you have to know what you are buying.

We have a saying here:

1) *R*escind
2) *R*esearch (TUG + elsewhere. Take your time so you know what you are buying.)
3) *R*esale (buy resale for a fraction of the Developer price or *R*ent timeshares from owners if it is less than Maint fees at your desired location.)

Glad you found TUG in time to rescind your purchase before it's too late. Many of us didn't find TUG and purchased our first TS via developer but later bought resale and saved tens of thousands. Good luck!


----------



## ba2471 (Jul 4, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Welcome to TUG. Glad you will be rescinding in time. HGVC (and other systems) are terrific but you have to know what you are buying.
> 
> We have a saying here:
> 
> ...


Nice!  3 R's i can get down with.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 4, 2020)

As others have said: RESCIND.
HGVC is an excellent program, but its sales prices are absurd.

Sources for HGVC Reales:
TUG Marketplace (classifieds), Redweek.com, and these brokers...
Judi Kozlowski - http://judikoz.com
Seth Nock -- www.sellingtimeshares.com
Diane Nadeau - https://www.timesharebrokersales.com
Syed Sarmad - https://advantagevacation.com
Carl Thomas - http://timeshare-resale.com
.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 4, 2020)

[QUOTE="GT75, post: 2470940, member: 87063. . . . .

*It will be impossible for you to go to Ocean Oak every summer since you only purchased EOY Gold season (non-summer). *  The regular 2Bd units at Ocean Oak require 7000 points during the summer season.   Now, I will be honest with you, Ocean Oak is difficult to book really during any time of the year so it must be booked exactly when the club season booking window opens (276 days before check-out).    Booking a TS requires planning.
[/QUOTE]

The salesperson sold you something that doesn't work for you; it seems almost fraudulent that you were sold something that is unlikely to let you make the reservation you want in the season you want.  Rescind and by something that will (on the resale market).


----------



## dayooper (Jul 4, 2020)

vacationtime1 said:


> [QUOTE="GT75, post: 2470940, member: 87063. . . . .
> 
> *It will be impossible for you to go to Ocean Oak every summer since you only purchased EOY Gold season (non-summer). *  The regular 2Bd units at Ocean Oak require 7000 points during the summer season.   Now, I will be honest with you, Ocean Oak is difficult to book really during any time of the year so it must be booked exactly when the club season booking window opens (276 days before check-out).    Booking a TS requires planning.





Those 5000 points will get the OP 3-5 days (depending on the days of the week) at Ocean Oak during the platinum season. If the OP didn’t find TUG and rescind, the next owners update would have been based around how the OP needs to upgrade to a higher point deed. Sell ‘em something that doesn’t fit, convince them to upgrade to something that fits better and then later on, hit them with the useless elite program.


----------



## lockewong (Jul 4, 2020)

Reiterating all the advice.  I bought a similar package through Hilton.  I had my phone out and timer on.  I was prepared to walk out after 90 actual minutes.  My husband decided to cave and so they pivoted all their energy on him.

I WISH WE HAD RESCINDED.

But, we made lemonade and used our every-other-year.  Happy now because it was an odd year and we cannot travel.  Because I joined TUG, I got my education here and am still learning.  I also bought points on resale from Diane Nadeau to flesh out our original package.  HGVC is very customer friendly to resale and there is no real difference.  You just need to understand the booking window as everyone has stated.  The minute the booking window opens, you need to be on-line, on-the-phone, or whatever to get your week of choice for a popular resort.

Rescind via Certified Mail to the *address listed on the paperwork*.  I would even pay for the Proof of Service postcard that they need to sign and send back.

Join TUG to get the proper advice.  I did after my purchase and it was the best move.  Good luck.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Those 5000 points will get the OP 3-5 days (depending on the days of the week) at Ocean Oak during the platinum season. If the OP didn’t find TUG and rescind, the next owners update would have been based around how the OP needs to upgrade to a higher point deed. Sell ‘em something that doesn’t fit, convince them to upgrade to something that fits better and then later on, hit them with the useless elite program.


This is what I believe is SOP for HGVC TS sales.    I assumed they sized up how much the OP could spend now and then sold them on a package with "get your foot in the door" and use OS to complete their needs.    What sales don't disclose is resales, if what they offer is feasible/practical and they certainly won't clear any misconceptions.


----------



## Carolina Owner (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for all of the replies and input — you all have been a great help.   We purchased on Thursday and will rescind on Monday.  

couple of follow-up questions for the group:

I am assuming that if I purchase a 7,000 pt annual platinum package at Ocean Oak on resale, I cannot increase the point value down the road;  I would have to purchase another TS somewhere for more points (and pick one with low MF).   All points would combine, but I would own multiple TS.   Is this correct ?   Or is there another way to simply purchase points for the resale TS I purchase ?

 (I.e. my understanding is the main advantage of buying direct from HGVC is you can increase your points — albeit at an exhorbitant rate— without buying another timeshare.  Is that the main reason to “buy-in” like I originally did?)

I may have more questions — but this has been a great learning experience.   Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> Thanks for all of the replies and input — you all have been a great help.   We purchased on Thursday and will rescind on Monday.
> 
> couple of follow-up questions for the group:
> 
> ...



When you purchase another HGVC deed, as long as they are deeded the same, the points go into the same account. The only issue with your situation is that only your Ocean Oak points can be used for the home booking advantage. You can’t book a home season Ocean Oak reservation with points from another resort. 

As far as buying more points, HGVC will allow you to “trade in” your current deed for a better one. One with more points, a better MF rate or even a more popular resort. You aren’t buying more points, you are buying a new, more expensive deed with more points attached while trading in your current deed. Owning 2 deeds doesn’t cost more, it’s just a combination of the points.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> As far as buying more points, HGVC will allow you to “trade in” your current deed for a better one. One with more points, a better MF rate or even a more popular resort. You aren’t buying more points, you are buying a new, more expensive deed with more points attached while trading in your current deed.


One should probably note that for many properties HGVC will allow you to trade in resale deeds as well - giving you credit for the amount that it was originally purchased for from the developer - even if you paid a lot less resale.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> When you purchase another HGVC deed, as long as they are deeded the same, the points go into the same account. The only issue with your situation is that only your Ocean Oak points can be used for the home booking advantage. You can’t book a home season Ocean Oak reservation with points from another resort.
> 
> As far as buying more points, HGVC will allow you to “trade in” your current deed for a better one. One with more points, a better MF rate or even a more popular resort. You aren’t buying more points, you are buying a new, more expensive deed with more points attached while trading in your current deed. Owning 2 deeds doesn’t cost more, it’s just a combination of the points.



@dayooper has a good explanation. Only add I have is to clarify is that owning two deeds isn’t going to be the same as owning one deed for the same amount of points.  For example, owning two 3500 point deeds means that you get 7000 annual points to use. However, your 12 month home resort priority is only going to be what you own, which is two 3500 point deeds good for one week reservation costing exactly 3500 points. If you want to make one 2 bdm reservation for 7000 points it would be during open reservation period (276 days out).  Finally, with the two deeds it means double the maintenance fees. If one owns a 3500 point deed and wants to obtain 7000 total points the best way to go about it is to sell the 3500 deed and buy a single resale deed worth 7000 points.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 4, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> One should probably note that for many properties HGVC will allow you to trade in resale deeds as well - giving you credit for the amount that it was originally purchased for from the developer - even if you paid a lot less resale.



This is certainly true but no matter how you slice it HGVC is still going to extract thousands of dollars out of your pocket that is going to result in a much greater cost than pursuing resale.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> I am assuming that if I purchase a 7,000 pt annual platinum package at Ocean Oak on resale, I cannot increase the point value down the road;  I would have to purchase another TS somewhere for more points (and pick one with low MF).   All points would combine, but I would own multiple TS.   Is this correct ?   Or is there another way to simply purchase points for the resale TS I purchase ?
> 
> (I.e. my understanding is the main advantage of buying direct from HGVC is you can increase your points — albeit at an exhorbitant rate— without buying another timeshare.  Is that the main reason to “buy-in” like I originally did?)



As explained above, an "upgrade" from HGVC is simply trading in an existing deed for a new one.  When you upgrade direct from HGVC, you always pay retail price.  If you choose, you can always do an upgrade yourself -- sell your existing deed and buy a new deed (resale, of course!).  It may take a bit more time and effort on your part, but you will save many, many thousands of dollars vs. dealing direct w/ HGVC.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper (Jul 4, 2020)

RX8 said:


> @dayooper has a good explanation. Only ad I have is to clarify is that owning two deeds isn’t going to be the same as owning one deed for the same amount of points.  For example, owning two 3500 point deeds means that you get 7000 annual points to use. However, your 12 month home resort priority is only going to be what you own, which is two 3500 point deeds good for one week reservation costing exactly 3500 points. If you want to make one 2 bdm reservation for 7000 points it would be during open reservation period (276 days out).  Finally, with the two deeds it means double the maintenance fees. If one owns a 3500 point deed and wants to purchase 7000 total Points resale the best way to go about it is to sell the 3500 deed and buy a single deed worth 7000 points.



Yeah, I explained that part poorly. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## BK2019 (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> (I.e. my understanding is the main advantage of buying direct from HGVC is you can increase your points — albeit at an exhorbitant rate— without buying another timeshare.  Is that the main reason to “buy-in” like I originally did?)



HGVC requires $10k new money for any trade-in.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 4, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> One should probably note that for many properties HGVC will allow you to trade in resale deeds as well - giving you credit for the amount that it was originally purchased for from the developer - even if you paid a lot less resale.


This is true.   I have been offered this "deal" many times but as @BK2019 has pointed out it will require new money ($10K is a good ballpark but I really think that this changes at each resort/year).    But Ocean Oak is a little different because they will only take a trade-in from a Strand developed resort (the 3 resorts at Mrytle Beach and Ocean Oak).


----------



## GT75 (Jul 4, 2020)

Carolina Owner said:


> I am assuming that if I purchase a 7,000 pt annual platinum package at Ocean Oak on resale, I cannot increase the point value down the road; I would have to purchase another TS somewhere for more points (and pick one with low MF). All points would combine, but I would own multiple TS. Is this correct ? Or is there another way to simply purchase points for the resale TS I purchase ?


If you purchased 7K platinum resale at Ocean Oak, I don't understand why you would want to upgrade that unit.    The only higher point units would be 2-bd Ocean Front at 9600 pts or 2-bd Ocean view at 8400 pts in platinum season.   But I understand that you want to go to Ocean Oak every year.     If that isn't the case, then there are cheaper options than purchasing there.    In addition, you can only upgrade Ocean Oak for a Strand develop resort.

If you want more points, I would suggest that you purchase another unit somewhere.    We could give recommendations depending on what you are trying to do.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 4, 2020)

You have to buy another unit to get more points. But still way cheaper than buying from Hilton.  The best bet is to buy more points right now. You can buy two 4800 point units in Vegas for cheap, but maintenance fees will cost more than one 9600 point timeshare. Points are points and with four kids you will need a lot of points. Get one unit now and buy another one later. Do not rush to buy. Maybe 7000 points now is best and another unit later after you have been in the program.


----------



## Carolina Owner (Jul 5, 2020)

This all makes sense.
Starting at 7,000 pts is ideal.  Seems clear that in order to guarantee a stay at ocean oak in the summer, purchasing a resale TS there is the way to go.

I now understand that, once I purchase resale, the only way to get more points there is to trade-in my deed or resell and purchase a new one.  And the total points all work together, but the “home resort” 12-month window only applies to the points I own there.

This has all been very helpful.  Not sure why anyone would purchase direct from the developer!


----------



## GT75 (Jul 5, 2020)

I also believe that 7K points are a very good starting point for HGVC.  It would be enough points to make a yearly vacation for your family.    This will also allow you to get into and understand the system.    Then, in the future, you can adjust as your needs change and your family grows.     I wouldn't be worried about adding more deeds (more points) in the future.

You have asked some very good questions to understand how the HGVC system works.    We are all here to help to provide you with information so that you can make an informed decision about what is best for your family.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 5, 2020)

The only thing which I don't think that you asked about was fees.    Of course, there is a yearly MF (maintenance fee) and associated transaction fees. These fees have historically increased each year (3-4%).    We have an MF sticky with that information.


----------



## Carolina Owner (Jul 5, 2020)

GT75 said:


> The only thing which I don't think that you asked about was fees.    Of course, there is a yearly MF (maintenance fee) and associated transaction fees. These fees have historically increased each year (3-4%).    We have an MF sticky with that information.


Yes - from the sales meeting it looks like Ocean Oak MF are roughly $1200/year.  Is that about average?


----------



## GT75 (Jul 5, 2020)

For most HGVC resorts, MFs are determined by room size (not season nor view).      This is true for Ocean Oak.    The MFs for Ocean Oak since they are all 2-bd are *all* the same.
History of MFs for Ocean Oak/Club Dues:
2020: $1208.44 (1.71%)/$182
2019: $1138.11 (3.5%)/$176
2018: $1147.98 (6.98%)/$170
2017: $1073.06 ------/$159


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 6, 2020)

Ocean Oak is a spectacular property.  If you really want to go there in the summer you will have to consider buying a plat package resale at Ocean Oak  (only after you get the recission done!).

This may have been mentioned - but you have an advantage booking EXACTLY ONE WEEK WHERE YOU OWN IN THE SEASON YOU OWN.  So a plat owner can book a plat week at his home resort 12 months in advance. Anything still available at 9 months out becomes available to everyone.  So what tends to happen is that the plat owners there are going to book the summer weeks using the "home week" advantage.  This is not true of every resort - but for summer in Hilton Head it is.

That is why the GOLD unit owner there would have no advantage getting a PLAT unit there in summer - you are in the same bucket 9 months out trying to book as everyone else.

During construction we were able to get in there in 2017 and 2019 nine months out during the summer - but that is because unsold units we put into the inventory. There are multiple threads that say this has stopped happening.

And the gold unit you bought would be worth very little on the resale market.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Jul 8, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Ocean Oak is a spectacular property.  If you really want to go there in the summer you will have to consider buying a plat package resale at Ocean Oak  (only after you get the recission done!).
> 
> This may have been mentioned - but you have an advantage booking EXACTLY ONE WEEK WHERE YOU OWN IN THE SEASON YOU OWN.  So a plat owner can book a plat week at his home resort 12 months in advance. Anything still available at 9 months out becomes available to everyone.  So what tends to happen is that the plat owners there are going to book the summer weeks using the "home week" advantage.  This is not true of every resort - but for summer in Hilton Head it is.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. I slipped into Ocean Oak in 2019 during my son’s spring break. It was still a bit too chilly to enjoy the beach but a wonderful property. So you really need to own there to get first dibs. The only problem with buying resale is that there is little to no availability of this property on the resale market. In fact, I’ve never seen one listed for resale and I scour through EBay and Redweek  and other sites quite often. It’s going to take a few more years for those who purchased retail to pay off their mortgage, then take the hit selling on the resale market for more inventory to pop up. We will see the same thing with The Quin.

Sean


----------

